# Old State Park



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

Met big AL at the OSP, 3 or so inches of what seemed to be decent ice. There were a bunch of gills caught- more my Al and Amanda most dinks some some good eaters mixed in. There was a guy and a kid there that were catching some decent Bucketmouths. It did some crackling here and there but just watch if you are going out this weekend.


----------



## GO FISH (Aug 13, 2004)

Stopped by Mandas today and a guy said they were catching them there. Somebody caught a 20" bass he said, also saw about 10 guys there and somebody went way out.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice job on the gills. I am going to try to get out tomorrow.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

was anyone out there this afternoon??


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

there were about 3 guys other than Al and Myself at about 4:30


----------



## bdrake (Jan 27, 2007)

B Thomas said:


> there were about 3 guys other than Al and Myself at about 4:30


what lake are you guys talking about?


----------



## bdrake (Jan 27, 2007)

What lake are you guys talking about?


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

Portage Lakes near Akron


----------



## bdrake (Jan 27, 2007)

Thank you. Is that a pay lake? How do you get there?


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Yes 20 dollars payable to B.Thomas 2100 fishmore lane. Money orders or western union money transfers only Brian if this works I want half


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

thats funny right there, I dont care who ya are


----------



## bdrake (Jan 27, 2007)

sorry for sounding stupid ive never been there before. Whats the easiest way to get there


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Its off of rt 619 just east of barberton. If you look on google maps it will be where the the 619 crosses part of turkey foot lake. Thr road you want off of 619 is lynn rd. What for the guys wearing coveralls and funny hats and gloves. Did I mention the no catch no pay policy? It only applies to your 2nd or 3rd visit


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Old school state park, home of the mixed bag! that's the way to represent. I just got back from my ponds and was turned away by a lack of ice. I think the snow is just insulating too much on the northern bodies of water. I may be there with you at the old state park tomorrow. I'll sort through some dinks to get mine.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

and don't cash my check until after I clean my fish. I'm going to have to sell some fillets to pay for my lake fee.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

b thomas..... was there close to 3 inches??


----------



## Hardwork (Aug 10, 2004)

What's the zip code ?


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

wow this is fantastic!!


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

there was for sure 3inches yesterday but A Johnson is out there right now and says its a bit shaky. I'll know more later. I just got done putting my clam together now I hope I didnt jinx the ice.


----------



## bdrake (Jan 27, 2007)

Thank you Papascott.


----------



## bdrake (Jan 27, 2007)

Can anyone help me with a baitshop number up here?


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

Mandas bait 330-644-6774


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

Fisherman's shack 330-645-9256


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

anyone going out tomorrow??? at about 1 or 2 ish???


----------

